# Weedeater - carb primer problem



## slipstick (May 12, 2007)

The fuel lines on my small weedeater disintegrated and after replacing them the primer button would not pull fuel to the carb. I removed the lines from the carb and blocked both fuel ports with my fingers. When I pushed the bulb I felt air pressure rising in the bulb and at the upper fuel line port. I expected to feel a vacuum which would pull fuel into the carb when I released the bulb, but there was none. I must not understand how this primer system operates or I had a carb problem develop at the same time the fuel lines broke. I'm interested in any diagnosis.
Thanks,
Leon


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

ck to make sure your fuel lines are connected correctly. if they are you may have to rebuild the carb


----------



## slipstick (May 12, 2007)

should I feel a vacuum at one of the fuel line ports when I release the bulb?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

You should feel a vacuum on the bottom tube and and pressure on the top tube.


----------



## slipstick (May 12, 2007)

justin3
Thanks. Should the filter be on the port that has pressure or the port that has vacuum?


----------

